# new car



## Anna23 (Dec 18, 2020)

hi. I want to buy a new car? what do you recommend? maybe there are good reviews?


----------



## C Nash (Dec 21, 2020)

All depends  on how you will use the car.  Just family sunday rider, off road, tode behind a motor home or maybe towing a small rv


----------



## C Nash (Mar 4, 2021)

Engelar said:


> Hi, I was buying a recently maintained car and didn’t know how to check the real mileage of this car. At the last moment before buying, I was advised to use the free Vingurus service, after checking the history, I saw that the mileage data was significantly different from the data provided by the seller who was trying to underestimate them.


Here in USA a good source to use is get a carfax report.  Most dealers will provide one but if private just get serial number and run a report on it.  Even if a small fee well worth it.  Sad that thete is no honesty anymore.  Dollar rules


----------

